# Plywood Tank Need Some Advice



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

I was wondering about my 480 gallon plywood tank I picked up I live in Colorado and there is no way I can get the tank in the house so I thought I would set it up in the garage but it does get cold here we had some below 0 temptures my garage is insalated and it dropped to about 48 degress do you guys think piranhas would last in there how low can temp go and what would I have to get the water temp up to to keep them healthy. one more thing it was a reef tank the inside is blue I want to paint it black what kind of paint would I use?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

To paint the tank you want to use a marine epoxy paint.

As for keeping it in the garage, yeah its totally fine but you will want a space heater for the cold nights, and enough heater power to keep the water somewhat stable. The big marine tank I setup is in a garage, and he uses 3 or 4 small heaters backed by a big one with external controller.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that sounds good going to set it up this spring is my goal. someone even told me to put heaters in the filter system not sure how low of temp piranhas can go with out stressing out


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought about putting 2 rhoms in it do you think they would fight its about 8 feet long 4 feet tall and 3 feet wide want to see how big they will get


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

They will eventually kill eachother


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

even in that much space you think they will fight to the death


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Eventually, yes.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

What? Why have a huge ass tank if you can't sit and enjoy it?

I personally wouldn't bother repainting it, I would be more concerned about how to get it inside my house!! Lol.

I can see a kick ass shoal of red bellies in there. Set it up with a bunch of plants....would look sweet.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I agree, the best part of an aquarium, is looking at it. If you have to hide it away in the garage, what fun will that be?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

I set it up the 480 now I need to figure out how to put pictures on the site any help would be thankful


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Create a photobucket.com account, upload them, post the link here

[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cheers.gif


----------

